# to make smb. larger, tense outlines



## cornculapte

'There wasn't much she could do except remember, at school, to call Harry and Eileen Dad and Mom. That seemed *to make them larger*, but not so sharp. Their *tense outlines* were slightly blurred when they were spoken of in this way, their personalities slightly* glossed over*.'

Tentativă:
to make them larger - să-i ridice (în ochii lumii), să-i facă mai autoritari, să le dea un statut
Their tense outlines were slightly blurred - Contururile lor tensionate/Formele lor conturate (?) se estompau puţin
their personalities slightly glossed over - personalităţile lor se retrăgeau puţin


----------



## farscape

În două vorbe uite cum înţeleg eu paragraful ăsta (romanul tău e cam  ciudat, ca să zic aşa... )

Persoana are nişte probleme afective (poate simte lipsa părinţilor?) şi  proiectează/suprapune (substituie?) imaginea părinţilor peste cea a  cuplului Eileen şi Harry.

În felul acesta, imaginea părinţilor părea mai aproape (de realitate) - _makes  them larger_, dar totuşi lipsită de definiţie, claritate - _but  not so sharp_. Contururile/profilele abrupte/colţuroase (_tense  outlines_) se estompau cănd erau evocaţi astfel iar defectele de  caracter deveneau mai puţin evidente (_personalities slightly glossed  over_).

Cum se potriveşte paragraful ăsta in contextul romanului - habar n-am   s-ar putea să fi fabulat de pomană 

Toate bune şi mersi pentru gimnastica mentală,
f.


----------



## cornculapte

Ai fabulat puţin, ce-i drept.
Să-ţi prezint romanul până aici.
Familia formată din: Harry şi Eileen - părinţii şi Lauren - fiica, o familie de hipioţi, am eu impresia. Lauren a fost crescută într-un mod oarecum... libertin (?). Când a avut 5 ani a băut jumătate de sticlă de bere, la 6 ani a tras primul fum dintr-un joint, bea vin la cină, ştia despre sex oral, metode contraceptive şi ce făceau homosexualii, şi-a văzut părinţii dezbrăcaţi de nenumărate ori şi a participat şi la o petrecere în pielea goală a prietenilor părinţilor săi în pădure, la aceeaşi petrecere s-a furişat, citez, 'to watch fathers slipping by sly agreements into the tents of mothers who were not their wives' şi i-a fost propus de către un băiat să facă sex, dar tipul nu a dat 'randament' aşa că nu s-au mai înţeles. De asemenea, Lauren nu le spune părinţilor _mamă_ şi _tată, _ci pe nume.

De aceea am înclinat să cred că prin expresia _to make them larger_ vrea să spună să-i ridice în ochii lumii, să-i facă să pară mai autoritari. Adică prin faptul că le spune _mamă_ şi _tată_, să pară o familie normală, iar părinţii că îşi impun respectul.
Poate mai faci un exerciţiu de gimnastică mentală şi adaptezi traducerea la noua versiune de text, că partea cu _tense outlines_ chiar n-o înţeleg. 
Mersi.


----------



## farscape

Ok, punct şi de la capăt 

Se străduieşte să nu le spună părinţilor pe nume la şcoală pentru că:

1. _That seemed to make them larger_ - li se îmbunătăţeşte imaginea  (ca părinţi într-o societate ne-hipiotă?) dar nu mi-e foarte clar cum  (ex. o expresie care s-ar potrivi aici este _to be the bigger person_  (a fi persoana mai bună/lucidă/cu capul pe umeri) şi substituind _larger_  cu _bigger_ obţinem chestia cu să pară mai buni...)

2. _But not so sharp_ - rezultat intenţionat sau nu? Nu mai erau  cool, isteţi, răi, spilcuiţi? (_sharp_ în contextul dat poate avea  aceste sensuri). Ca să nu mai zic de imagine/poză neclară.

_Tense outline_ - Aveau părinţii motive să fie încordaţi sau  stresaţi astfel încăt trăsăturile, ţinuta sau profilul lor să fie  încordate, iar atunci când li se spunea "mom and dad" se destindeau (ei,  trăsăturile)? Sau considerând toată poza în ansamblu, Lauren cu familia  şi viaţa lor  - trăsăturile fizice şi de caracter care se estompează  sau apar ca vitralii.

_their personalities slightly glossed over_ - anumite aspecte ale  personalităţilor lor fiind scoase mai puţin în evidenţă.

E o grămadă de informaţie care trebuie aici ca să fiu sigur de ce spun,  ca să nu mai vorbesc de stilul autorului.

Eu până aici am luat bilet. Sper ca lectura cărţii să fie aşa de  pasionantă şi mai departe.


TTFN,


----------



## cornculapte

Cred că ai dreptate. E o grămadă de informaţie şi nu te mai bat la cap, gata. Sar peste frază şi nu cred că mă amendează nimeni.  Mersi mult.


----------

